# Best HVAC Options for a Finished Basement



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

*Finished Basement with Overlooked HVAC​*
Do not stress if you have overlooked planning for heating and cooling options for your basement before it is was finished, you can add heating and cooling options that best suit your space at any time. If the house is an old house the older HVAC systems previously installed most likely will not suit present lifestyle requirements. There are sustainable options to turn the often times stale and stagnant indoor temperature of a basement into a warm and comfortable space.

The first things to consider that will guide your choice of an HVAC system that will suit your needs are budget, vent system, how much space you have available, what options fit into the interior design style of the basement, power consumption, ease of handling, and control.
*
Upgrading your current HVAC systems*
You have to figure out if your current HVAC system can take on the extra exertion needed to heat and cool your finished basement. Age and size are the main factors. An older unit will most likely be already working at full capacity, and increase in heating and cooling space may just take it over the limit. Rule of thumb, if your HVAC system was specifically installed to only heat and cool your existing space, and as well it is over 10 years you will most likely want to upgrade to a version that will provide the proper amount of heating and cooling to ALL areas of your home. If you are uncertain, call in your local professional HVAC technician, HVAC Philly, who serve the greater Philadelphia, Bucks County, PA, and Montgomery County, PA areas.
*
Use of baseboard heaters*
Baseboard heaters are one of the easiest ways to boost the heating conditions of spaces that were not considered in prior planning. Baseboard heaters may be hard wired or electric baseboards that are put on the floor rather than being mounted on the wall. Before opting for baseboards, you may consider how well it will fit into your present design theme and how financially sustainable it is. Nonetheless, one major advantage to this option is that it is convenient for heating just one space; you do not have to consume a lot of energy heating the entire house when just the basement is occupied at a time.
*
Portable Air Conditions*
As the name implies, its portability means it can easily be moved around. If you are financially conscious of electricity bills, this option offers you a way to save up some extra cash. It is generally designed to be lightweight and is a good choice if the basement space is split into rooms so it can be moved from room to room as it is needed.
*
Wood Pellet Stove*
If you are one for the traditional and or rustic home theme, this may be a good option for you. Although it may take up some space, the benefits of the thermal comfort and aesthetics are well worth the space used.

In the end, extending your HVAC might seem like a lot of work, but the comfort and value it will add to your finish basement is all the reason you need.

For more FAQ about your HVAC system, be sure to follow HVAC Philly Blog, for helpful tips and information related to heating repair, heating maintenance and services provided to the greater Philadelphia, Bucks County, PA and Montgomery County, PA areas.

If you are in the greater Philadelphia, Montgomery County, or Bucks County, PA areas, HVAC Philly offers affordable, professional and expert HVAC services to commercial buildings and homes throughout the area. They have over 20 years experience and rated top ten HVAC companies in Philadelphia.


----------



## whitemechanical (May 7, 2018)

Your above mentioned ideas are really helpful and I appreciate this. Here I am also adding some of the tips that helps anyone while they are looking for best HVAC options for a finished basement then some of the given ideas you should follow :

Buy a vented standalone system - This is a great opportunity for those who want to save money and stay away from providing their existing HVAC device in their homes.
Buy a large room electric heater - If you want to refrain from cutting a whole on your wall, you can buy a large room electric heater. These simply plug into a wall outlet in the room and can heat large areas depending on the source of heat you buy.
Add onto your existing HVAC system - This option involves expanding your existing HVAC system by adding and attaching a new channel job to the existing HVAC system in your home.


----------



## whitemechanical (May 7, 2018)

Your above mentioned ideas are really helpful and I appreciate this. Here I am also adding some of the tips that helps anyone while they are looking for best HVAC options for a finished basement then some of the given ideas you should follow :



Buy a vented standalone system - This is a great opportunity for those who want to save money and stay away from providing their existing HVAC device in their homes.
Buy a large room electric heater - If you want to refrain from cutting a whole on your wall, you can buy a large room electric heater. These simply plug into a wall outlet in the room and can heat large areas depending on the source of heat you buy.
Add onto your existing HVAC system - This option involves expanding your existing HVAC system by adding and attaching a new channel job to the existing HVAC system in your home.


----------



## springfieldjunk001 (Feb 20, 2020)

This is really a great thread. Also to add to this topic:

*Ductless Air Conditioners*

Ductless mini-split systems are another common solution for heating and cooling a finished basement. These systems are essentially small heat pumps that are capable of heating and cooling. They include an outdoor compressor and an indoor air handler.


____
Joel - Springfield junk removal


----------



## springfieldjunk001 (Feb 20, 2020)

This is really a great thread. Also to add to this topic:

*Ductless Air Conditioners*

Ductless mini-split systems are another common solution for heating and cooling a finished basement. These systems are essentially small heat pumps that are capable of heating and cooling. They include an outdoor compressor and an indoor air handler.


____
Joel - Springfield junk removal


----------



## bebelynaccessdoors (Jan 8, 2020)

This is amazing! Thank you very much for giving me a detailed response. This will be a great help when I discuss it with the local contractor here.


----------



## SamGibsonRBI (Oct 28, 2020)

HVACPhilly said:


> *Finished Basement with Overlooked HVAC*​
> Do not stress if you have overlooked planning for heating and cooling options for your basement before it is was finished, you can add heating and cooling options that best suit your space at any time. If the house is an old house the older HVACR Certified Technician Programs  previously installed most likely will not suit present lifestyle requirements. There are sustainable options to turn the often times stale and stagnant indoor temperature of a basement into a warm and comfortable space.
> 
> The first things to consider that will guide your choice of an HVAC system that will suit your needs are budget, vent system, how much space you have available, what options fit into the interior design style of the basement, power consumption, ease of handling, and control.
> ...


Wow, pretty astonishing design for a basement. I agree that baseboard heaters are one of the easiest ways to boost the heating conditions of spaces that were not considered in prior planning. Baseboard heaters may be hard wired or electric baseboards that are put on the floor rather than being mounted on the wall. Nonetheless, one major advantage of this option is that it is convenient for heating just one space; you do not have to consume a lot of energy heating the entire house when just the basement is occupied at a time. What HVAC system did you use and how much did it cost you with the HVAC system and the technician work?

HVACR Certified Technician Programs


----------



## SamGibsonRBI (Oct 28, 2020)

HVACPhilly said:


> *Finished Basement with Overlooked HVAC*​
> Do not stress if you have overlooked planning for heating and cooling options for your basement before it is was finished, you can add heating and cooling options that best suit your space at any time. If the house is an old house the older HVAC systems previously installed most likely will not suit present lifestyle requirements. There are sustainable options to turn the often times stale and stagnant indoor temperature of a basement into a warm and comfortable space.
> 
> The first things to consider that will guide your choice of an HVAC system that will suit your needs are budget, vent system, how much space you have available, what options fit into the interior design style of the basement, power consumption, ease of handling, and control.
> ...


I really like it.


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

whitemechanical said:


> Your above mentioned ideas are really helpful and I appreciate this. Here I am also adding some of the tips that helps anyone while they are looking for best HVAC options for a finished basement then some of the given ideas you should follow :
> 
> Buy a vented standalone system - This is a great opportunity for those who want to save money and stay away from providing their existing HVAC device in their homes.
> Buy a large room electric heater - If you want to refrain from cutting a whole on your wall, you can buy a large room electric heater. These simply plug into a wall outlet in the room and can heat large areas depending on the source of heat you buy.
> Add onto your existing HVAC system - This option involves expanding your existing HVAC system by adding and attaching a new channel job to the existing HVAC system in your home.


Ductless mini-split systems are another common solution for heating and cooling finished basements. These units are generally small heat pumps with enough capacity to heat and cool. They are ideal options for basements that aren't connected to central heating and cooling systems.


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

HVACPhilly said:


> *Finished Basement with Overlooked HVAC*​
> Do not stress if you have overlooked planning for heating and cooling options for your basement before it is was finished, you can add heating and cooling options that best suit your space at any time. If the house is an old house the older HVAC systems previously installed most likely will not suit present lifestyle requirements. There are sustainable options to turn the often times stale and stagnant indoor temperature of a basement into a warm and comfortable space.
> 
> The first things to consider that will guide your choice of an HVAC system that will suit your needs are budget, vent system, how much space you have available, what options fit into the interior design style of the basement, power consumption, ease of handling, and control.
> ...


Should air vents in basement be open or closed?


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

WHY DUCTLESS AIR CONDITIONER IS THE BEST AC OPTIONS FOR YOUR BASEMENT.

Are you trying to convert your basement into a new, comfortable living space but stymied by installation limitations? Are you struggling with uncertainty over the right cooling and heating system to use? 

Keep in mind that any system that you will decide to install in your basement will have an impact on your comfort and budget in the long-term. Despite the plethora of options, the most excellent choice to effectively cool and heat your basement is a ductless mini split system.


----------

